# How to set up a generic fat loss diet.



## bayman

Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:

*1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.*

No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. *This is only a start point.* Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.

*2. Set Protein Intake.*

Protein should be prioritised on any diet, why? It's the most lean mass sparing macronutrient, it's highly satiating (keeps you feeling full), it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat, it keeps blood glucose levels stable, the list goes on...

Now protein should be set on total LBM, so the oft heard recommendation of 1g per pound of total bodyweight (2.2g/KG) isn't a bad starting point. But for lean individuals or those carrying a lot of mass anywhere from 1-1.5 g/lb (2.2-3.3 g/kg) is appropriate, for severely overweight individuals I still wouldn't go lower than 1g per lb for the reasons stated above.

*3. Set dietary fat intake.*

For most generic fat loss diets somewhere between 20-30% fat is adequate. This provides enough fat to keep hormones happyish whilst dieting, keeps you feeling full, helps with blood glucose levels again, and leaves some room for the essential fatty acids (EFA's). On the EFA front I'd recommend 6-10grams of standard strength fish oil caps to make sure you're getting plenty of omega 3, it has a host of health benefits and supposedly helps with fat loss, and "every little helps" as we know. So on 10-12 cals per lb that works out at 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.

To recap for a 200lb man @ 15% BF (so 170lb LBM):

Calories: 200 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2400 calories/day

Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)

Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)

You may have noticed I've not talked about carbs, that because: IT DEPENDS.

If you do you math on the above you see the 200lb man has 786cals left to meet his calorie target for the day. You could apportion these cals for carbs (about 200g's worth) if you find you operate well on carbs and it keeps you training intensely, or you could just whack in the extra cals as fat and go ketogenic.

In truth, both will work just as well (it's the same calories!!!!) but people's compliance with a diet can vary dramatically, some prefer carbs, other prefer keto, others prefer lower carbs and more fat. IT DEPENDS.

Essentially there is no right or wrong way, as long as you're within the ballpark of the recommendations above.

May I be so bold to say: Sticky? :tongue:


----------



## md49vd

yes sticky


----------



## Bamse

Sticky.


----------



## s3_abv

Great thread.

I'm once again revising my diet for the third time this week after reading this thread!

Damm you bayman!!!!! lol.


----------



## Pictor

Great post


----------



## ashers

thanks bayman.


----------



## Fatstuff

nice one bayman what about eating every few hours to spike the metabolism:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## TommyFire

Do you get all the protein from whey too?


----------



## totalwar

nice post bay man

sticky


----------



## G-man99

TommyFire said:


> Do you get all the protein from whey too?


Ideally the less the better from whey


----------



## bayman

Bump for all the new guys asking about fat loss diets.


----------



## IronMaiden

G-man99 said:


> Ideally the less the better from whey


do you mean the less whey the better? cheers


----------



## pipebomb

IronMaiden said:


> do you mean the less whey the better? cheers


Yes less whey more real food.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

bayman said:


> Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:
> 
> *1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.*
> 
> No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. *This is only a start point.* Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.
> 
> *2. Set Protein Intake.*
> 
> Protein should be prioritised on any diet, why? It's the most lean mass sparing macronutrient, it's highly satiating (keeps you feeling full), it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat, it keeps blood glucose levels stable, the list goes on...
> 
> Now protein should be set on total LBM, so the oft heard recommendation of 1g per pound of total bodyweight (2.2g/KG) isn't a bad starting point. But for lean individuals or those carrying a lot of mass anywhere from 1-1.5 g/lb (2.2-3.3 g/kg) is appropriate, for severely overweight individuals I still wouldn't go lower than 1g per lb for the reasons stated above.
> 
> *3. Set dietary fat intake.*
> 
> For most generic fat loss diets somewhere between 20-30% fat is adequate. This provides enough fat to keep hormones happyish whilst dieting, keeps you feeling full, helps with blood glucose levels again, and leaves some room for the essential fatty acids (EFA's). On the EFA front I'd recommend 6-10grams of standard strength fish oil caps to make sure you're getting plenty of omega 3, it has a host of health benefits and supposedly helps with fat loss, and "every little helps" as we know. So on 10-12 cals per lb that works out at 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.
> 
> To recap for a 200lb man @ 15% BF (so 170lb LBM):
> 
> Calories: 200 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2400 calories/day
> 
> Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)
> 
> Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)
> 
> You may have noticed I've not talked about carbs, that because: IT DEPENDS.
> 
> If you do you math on the above you see the 200lb man has 786cals left to meet his calorie target for the day. You could apportion these cals for carbs (about 200g's worth) if you find you operate well on carbs and it keeps you training intensely, or you could just whack in the extra cals as fat and go ketogenic.
> 
> In truth, both will work just as well (it's the same calories!!!!) but people's compliance with a diet can vary dramatically, some prefer carbs, other prefer keto, others prefer lower carbs and more fat. IT DEPENDS.
> 
> Essentially there is no right or wrong way, as long as you're within the ballpark of the recommendations above.
> 
> May I be so bold to say: Sticky? :tongue:


this is a great post but I'm a right divvy when it comes to maths (see the bit I've highlighted in red). What's the formula for calculating how many calories a gram of protein generates and how many calories a gram of fat (and carbs) generates? I'm ok on the percentages of each and how many calories I need, just unsure how to arrive at that calory count with the individual elements of my diet. Duh!


----------



## G-man99

chilli said:


> this is a great post but I'm a right divvy when it comes to maths (see the bit I've highlighted in red). What's the formula for calculating how many calories a gram of protein generates and how many calories a gram of fat (and carbs) generates? I'm ok on the percentages of each and how many calories I need, just unsure how to arrive at that calory count with the individual elements of my diet. Duh!


Protein 1g = 4 cals

Carbs 1g = 4 cals

Fat 1g = 9 cals


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

G-man99 said:


> Protein 1g = 4 cals
> 
> Carbs 1g = 4 cals
> 
> Fat 1g = 9 cals


brilliant. thanks a lot.


----------



## cikko

pipebomb said:


> Yes less whey more real food.


No whey man.

I'll get flamed for this for sure - but for convenience... I'll take 20g Prot/ 2g Carb/ 2g Fat /100 Cals thank you.... with water. On keto - I'll bang in 25ml of double cream - lifts Fat and Cals to a lovely 60% Fat and 40% Protein level.

Now that's what I call easy peeeeezy  :


----------



## hackskii

nice post, think I will stick it.


----------



## mikep81

hackskii said:


> nice post, think I will stick it.


Good call. I used this post and had it subscribed. Was a great help to just see some figures set out and explained in such a simple manner.


----------



## Pictor

All pretty straight forward stuff really!


----------



## Fatstuff

G-man99 said:


> Protein 1g = 4 cals
> 
> Carbs 1g = 4 cals
> 
> Fat 1g = 9 cals


Add to that - alcohol 1g - 7 kcals

And also there is talk about protein being more like 3.2 kcal per gram but not 100% on that, although cant hurt having more reasons for higher protein intake


----------



## Joew22

Am a big dummy too wen comes to working it all out. Am gd at math it's just understand lol. So if I have 2 tins of tuna witch say Is 35g pro is the 280 cals yea


----------



## undefinedfunc

Can I just get clarification on something.

Taking these 2 metrics:

Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)

Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)

Can someone clarify where the "255 grams/day" comes from? Is it the protein value in the food or weight of the food itself. So do I need 255g of chicken breast or enough chicken breast to make up 255g of protein in the chicken breast based on the nutritional data?

Thanks


----------



## bayman

255g of Protein per day in total mate. General rule of thumb is that 100g of most lean meats (chicken, tuna, beef etc) is about 20g of Protein (raw weight) or 25-30g Protein cooked weight. You can make up most of this from meat, and add some shakes if it helps, but real food is best.


----------



## undefinedfunc

Thanks! Just wanted to be clear and make sure I get my measurements right.

I've calculated my requirements etc so just in the process of creating a food schedule


----------



## durhamlad

So following the advice of the first post - say I was a 200pound fella - reducing the cals and splitting it up like this would u expect to lose approx 2 pounds fat mass per week average. Obviously this depends on activity levels etc....

Cheers guys


----------



## FitzTheMan

Thanks a lot dude, that was extremely helpful!


----------



## Sharpiedj

top guy


----------



## Wheyman

Bayman why arent you writing for our blog?


----------



## GShock

Great thread.....


----------



## bayman

Wheyman said:


> Bayman why arent you writing for our blog?


I dunno? Never been asked to! I'm sure we could work something out if you wanted to.


----------



## tigerT

bayman said:


> 255g of Protein per day in total mate. General rule of thumb is that 100g of most lean meats (chicken, tuna, beef etc) is about 20g of Protein (raw weight) or 25-30g Protein cooked weight. You can make up most of this from meat, and add some shakes if it helps, but real food is best.


Have worked mine out

Am 178lbs so have 2136 calories per day

Protein: 244gm per day (976 calories per day)

Fat: 59g.m per day (531 calories per day)

So I have 629 calories leftover.

Ok don't mean to sound stupid, but what do I do with the figures?

How do I know how much protein is in a breast of chicken?

Where do I get my fat from?

Can you give me an idea of a basis for a diet based on the figures above?

Cheers


----------



## hackskii

1500 cals a day?

That sounds a bit on the light side to me.


----------



## Wevans2303

IIFYM.


----------



## hackskii

Lee Maggs said:


> I thought that too. I was using my fitness pal to find my calorie defect. My bmi is 1600 cals a day. Does that sound right?


No, it sounds low by probably 500 cals or more.


----------



## Greenspin

Lee Maggs said:


> I thought that too. I was using my fitness pal to find my calorie defect. My bmi is 1600 cals a day. Does that sound right?


Would I be right in thinking you're not the tallest of people mate?


----------



## Greenspin

Lee Maggs said:


> I'm a massive 5 ft 4.lol


I guess that's the reason it gets worked out as 1600 kcals. BMR is basal metabolic rate, so the amount of energy one uses at rest. Additional calories will be burnt depending on your activity levels, of which only you know at this sec. So after taking them into consideration you should get a better idea.

Below is how bayman has suggested you get a start point to tweak as needed:

1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.

No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. This is only a start point. Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.

From page 1 of this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


----------



## MRSTRONG

Greenspin said:


> Would I be right in thinking you're not the tallest of people mate?


what gives you that impression G ? is it the fact that in real life he can stand on a postage stamp and look like he does in his avi


----------



## Greenspin

ewen said:


> what gives you that impression G ? is it the fact that in real life he can stand on a postage stamp and look like he does in his avi


Lol, no, more boring than that I'm afraid; saw it in one of the 'how tall are you' threads I think.


----------



## hackskii

Lee Maggs said:


> Hahaha bet ur the same hight as me but won't admit it.lol


No he is not... :lol:

1600 seems low to me, I am 5'6" and lost weight at 1800 cals a day and probably still would lose at 2200 cals.

I have a sit down job and dont even train as much as I used to.

I would estimate yours at 2000, or even more.

I would start at 1800 and if you lose more than half pound a week bump it up a tad.

Half pound a week is a good number to not lose as much muscle.

Too aggressive and you can actually slow the metabolism and lose more muscle.

The body gets used to low cals over time.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

bayman said:


> Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:
> 
> *1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.*
> 
> No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. *This is only a start point.* Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.
> 
> *2. Set Protein Intake.*
> 
> Protein should be prioritised on any diet, why? It's the most lean mass sparing macronutrient, it's highly satiating (keeps you feeling full), it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat, it keeps blood glucose levels stable, the list goes on...
> 
> Now protein should be set on total LBM, so the oft heard recommendation of 1g per pound of total bodyweight (2.2g/KG) isn't a bad starting point. But for lean individuals or those carrying a lot of mass anywhere from 1-1.5 g/lb (2.2-3.3 g/kg) is appropriate, for severely overweight individuals I still wouldn't go lower than 1g per lb for the reasons stated above.
> 
> *3. Set dietary fat intake.*
> 
> For most generic fat loss diets somewhere between 20-30% fat is adequate. This provides enough fat to keep hormones happyish whilst dieting, keeps you feeling full, helps with blood glucose levels again, and leaves some room for the essential fatty acids (EFA's). On the EFA front I'd recommend 6-10grams of standard strength fish oil caps to make sure you're getting plenty of omega 3, it has a host of health benefits and supposedly helps with fat loss, and "every little helps" as we know. So on 10-12 cals per lb that works out at 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.
> 
> To recap for a 200lb man @ 15% BF (so 170lb LBM):
> 
> Calories: 200 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2400 calories/day
> 
> Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)
> 
> Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)
> 
> You may have noticed I've not talked about carbs, that because: IT DEPENDS.
> 
> If you do you math on the above you see the 200lb man has 786cals left to meet his calorie target for the day. You could apportion these cals for carbs (about 200g's worth) if you find you operate well on carbs and it keeps you training intensely, or you could just whack in the extra cals as fat and go ketogenic.
> 
> In truth, both will work just as well (it's the same calories!!!!) but people's compliance with a diet can vary dramatically, some prefer carbs, other prefer keto, others prefer lower carbs and more fat. IT DEPENDS.
> 
> Essentially there is no right or wrong way, as long as you're within the ballpark of the recommendations above.
> 
> May I be so bold to say: Sticky? :tongue:


Resurrecting this golden oldie with a question. With regards to carbs, you say that the remaining calories after you've worked out your protein and fat can be taken up with carbs, more fat or a mixture of the two. At the risk of seeming dim, why not more protein?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

bump


----------



## bayman

chilli said:


> Resurrecting this golden oldie with a question. With regards to carbs, you say that the remaining calories after you've worked out your protein and fat can be taken up with carbs, more fat or a mixture of the two. At the risk of seeming dim, why not more protein?


Well, because eating lots of protein with limited fat and no carbs would be pretty boring, say hellow to lean meats and not much else. This may result in you erring from your diet and not getting the results you want, that's the main reason.

1.5g of protein per lb of lbm is plenty for most natural trainers, some of the larger or assisted athletes on here might want to push this higher though. Anything up to 3g per KG has been shown to be beneficial in the literature, but again this is on naturals.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

bayman said:


> Well, because eating lots of protein with limited fat and no carbs would be pretty boring, say hellow to lean meats and not much else. This may result in you erring from your diet and not getting the results you want, that's the main reason.
> 
> 1.5g of protein per lb of lbm is plenty for most natural trainers, some of the larger or assisted athletes on here might want to push this higher though. Anything up to 3g per KG has been shown to be beneficial in the literature, but again this is on naturals.


fair enough! cheers.


----------



## Mr Brown

Good read. Are we now saying the small regular meals theory is out the window? So many rules have changed since I joined this forum lol


----------



## bayman

Mr Brown said:


> Good read. Are we now saying the small regular meals theory is out the window? So many rules have changed since I joined this forum lol


Not out of the window, just not better than anything else. Choose as many meals as you like, so long as it helos you stick to the diet and ensure performance.


----------



## hackskii

bayman, do you really feel that the 1.5g of protein per pound of bodyweight would be better for gains than just a gram per pound?

You suggested even more would be better, so let me ask the question.

If a man was 200 pounds, had 400 grams of protein, do you think he would have better gains than a man that ate 200 grams of protein?

If your question is yes, please give some details to your answer.


----------



## methos

Looks like I'll be sitting down at the weekend and tweaking my diet. Think I may go keto and see how it goes. Great thread man!


----------



## nick-h

might be a stupid question but I'm going to ask anyway.

If my daily calorie target is 2200 cals but I burn 400 cals in the gym do I then eat back those 400 cals to keep to my calorie target correct?

Other wise I'd be living on 1800 calories?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nick-h said:


> might be a stupid question but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> If my daily calorie target is 2200 cals but I burn 400 cals in the gym do I then eat back those 400 cals to keep to my calorie target correct?
> 
> Other wise I'd be living on 1800 calories?


you should really take your workouts into account when working out your targets.


----------



## nick-h

Thanks that's what I thought

so if burning 400 cals with a base target of 2200 my total intake for the day should be 2600

More chicken is needed


----------



## bayman

chilli said:


> you should really take your workouts into account when working out your targets.


I don't. Because expenditure can be too variable to then match your diet to. Much easier just to be consistent with your overall intake then worrying about the effect of activity. Most activity (gym included) burns way less calories than people think.


----------



## beardogg

I sit in an office for 9 hours a day, I go to the gym 3 days a week lifting weights, and then cv 2-3 times a week... i'm 120kg (264lbs), my lean mass is about 95kg (not had a proper fat test done, only with a hand held machine) how would I work out my calories? multiply weight by 10 which gives me 2640 calories... then reduce by 500, should I drop it any more seeing as im not active during the day?


----------



## FitzTheMan

What's an ideal breakfast on a cutting diet?


----------



## bayman

FitzTheMan said:


> What's an ideal breakfast on a cutting diet?


Depends what the rest of your diet is like.


----------



## bayman

beardogg said:


> I sit in an office for 9 hours a day, I go to the gym 3 days a week lifting weights, and then cv 2-3 times a week... i'm 120kg (264lbs), my lean mass is about 95kg (not had a proper fat test done, only with a hand held machine) how would I work out my calories? multiply weight by 10 which gives me 2640 calories... then reduce by 500, should I drop it any more seeing as im not active during the day?


Start at 12cals per lb, reduce to 11 if you've not lost any weight after 2 weeks. Stay patient, don't be tempted to slash cals too harshly, too soon.


----------



## IronMaiden

So, weighing 187

I should aim between 1870-2244 cals

So many places say different things for maintenance calories... What would 187 work out as maintenance ?

I also read if u keep to your maintainance cals and have a 40/40/20 split u would lose fat... This surely is not true right?

Thanks


----------



## Fatstuff

FitzTheMan said:


> What's an ideal breakfast on a cutting diet?


Skipping it would be the ideal breakfast!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

FitzTheMan said:


> What's an ideal breakfast on a cutting diet?


scrambled eggs. little bit of toast. amounts to suit your macro's


----------



## bayman

IronMaiden said:


> So, weighing 187
> 
> I should aim between 1870-2244 cals
> 
> So many places say different things for maintenance calories... What would 187 work out as maintenance ?
> 
> I also read if u keep to your maintainance cals and have a 40/40/20 split u would lose fat... This surely is not true right?
> 
> Thanks


Maintenance cals are quoted between 14 - 16 cals per lb dependant on your level of activity and metabolism.

Macro split if calories are at maintenance will make no difference to fat loss.


----------



## IronMaiden

bayman said:


> Maintenance cals are quoted between 14 - 16 cals per lb dependant on your level of activity and metabolism.
> 
> Macro split if calories are at maintenance will make no difference to fat loss.


Thought so. Sticking to deficit and around 40/40/20... Have lost about 3 kilos so far but hope its mostly fat.

Cheers bayman


----------



## chris-taff

Ive read all this thread and im still no where nearer understanding this. I thought my diet was pretty good, but mayb im being really stupid? Im kinda new to the whole diet thing and weight meals. If I put my normal day up on here can you guide me in the right direction?


----------



## chelios

chris-taff said:


> Ive read all this thread and im still no where nearer understanding this. I thought my diet was pretty good, but mayb im being really stupid? Im kinda new to the whole diet thing and weight meals. If I put my normal day up on here can you guide me in the right direction?


Course mate everyone will help . It's what the forum's for.


----------



## chris-taff

Cheers mate  ... I wake up have a scoop of (reflex) instant whey, mug of coffee, bowl of fruit n fibre which is about between 6am n 6.30am. i have another coffee at work bout 7.40am, i stop for food at 10 which is normally 2tins of tuna with some salad, apple, banans and a couple of oatcakes. I have lunch at 1ish which is two tins of makrel with salad, couple of kiwis n 1/4 pineapple n 2more oatcakes. my pre workout shake is grenade 50calibre n green mag creatine, post shake is whey protein, phd carb powder and glutamin powder and dinner is normally a JP with cottage cheese with a bsn syntha6 shake 20mins before sleep and i try n get atleast 7hrs a night...Dont know if its detaild enough lol


----------



## chelios

chris-taff said:


> Cheers mate  ... I wake up have a scoop of (reflex) instant whey, mug of coffee, bowl of fruit n fibre which is about between 6am n 6.30am. i have another coffee at work bout 7.40am, i stop for food at 10 which is normally 2tins of tuna with some salad, apple, banans and a couple of oatcakes. I have lunch at 1ish which is two tins of makrel with salad, couple of kiwis n 1/4 pineapple n 2more oatcakes. my pre workout shake is grenade 50calibre n green mag creatine, post shake is whey protein, phd carb powder and glutamin powder and dinner is normally a JP with cottage cheese with a bsn syntha6 shake 20mins before sleep and i try n get atleast 7hrs a night...Dont know if its detaild enough lol


Your diet seems alright in terms of type of food your consuming. Maybe at dinner chuck some tuna or chicken with your jp.

What's your current stats height weight etc and your targets? Need to work out your macros for your goals.


----------



## chris-taff

Im 5'6, 10st9 and 15%body fat. My goal is too shred down to below 10% so u can actually see my abs and i want to get bigger as i only wear a small in tops lmao would be nice to wear mediums lol


----------



## chelios

Tbh mate I'd concentrate on getting a bit bigger by a strict diet, that way keeping as much body fat off as possoble. Do you know your rough protein, fat and carbs intake at the moment? And how many calories your body requires a day? Also how much your currently consuming? These are key to progress guess work only works for so long.

Personally, I would introduce some more carbs at a meal. Rice and sweet potato would be a start. If you just lean up at your size you'll still be a small in clothes.

There's a lot of good help on here, have you seen the diet section on the forum? Have a browse.


----------



## chris-taff

I have no idea of wat i should be eating? I think im prob getting in the region of 150g/200g of protein including my shakes but as in carbs n fat i dont know? So i need to eat a lot more to bulk up more is wat ur sayin? should i even be worried about cutting? or will that come with bulking?


----------



## jamster85

i dont understand numbers and figures! prob why im not loosing any weight! ffs!!!!!! i need a personal nutritionist who can simplify things for me i think!! sod it il just eat rabbit food and meat! :cursing: and not only that, how can these figures be brought into a normal family meal? or for a guy who works away mon-fri and only gets to buy meals from tesco etc? ready made pasta bowls etc hav way high fat levels and even the salads they sell are fattening! wtf!! i hate life!!!


----------



## chris-taff

jamster85 said:


> i dont understand numbers and figures! prob why im not loosing any weight! ffs!!!!!! i need a personal nutritionist who can simplify things for me i think!! sod it il just eat rabbit food and meat! :cursing: and not only that, how can these figures be brought into a normal family meal? or for a guy who works away mon-fri and only gets to buy meals from tesco etc? ready made pasta bowls etc hav way high fat levels and even the salads they sell are fattening! wtf!! i hate life!!!


I know the feeling mate. Ive been on salad n fish for the last 6weeks and ive gained 2%body fat wtf!!! lol


----------



## chelios

Chris, your body fat isnt much and your quite light. If i were in your shoes I'd do a 'clean bulk' bulking by eating goof foods, small amount of crap.

To fully succeed in your goals I'd start a journal if I were you, use the section on this site. People will help and you can keep track of progress and see what you can improve etc.

Other thing is, start looking at your diets content. Protein fat and carbs so you know what your eating. Use a calculator it'll roughly tell you what you need, then you just add a bit to it to bulk and depending on the food you eat and how you train will determine your goals.

Use this:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/macronutrients_calculator.htm


----------



## simonthepieman

great thread, exactly the protocol I use.

One of the biggest mistakes people make with cutting diets is to not enough fat. Fat (especially EFAs) are essential for hormone regulation and especially testosterone in natties.

People need to think in terms of nutrients and not food names and meal timing to reach goals.


----------



## jamster85

chris-taff said:


> I know the feeling mate. Ive been on salad n fish for the last 6weeks and ive gained 2%body fat wtf!!! lol


what makrel tins u eating? coz i used to swallow the princes makrel with tomato/mustard/chilli/curry sauce on 1 piece of brown toast for my lunch, gained fat! when i had a closer look the tin contained like 19grams of fat! like i said tho im no nutritionist! i think maybe i should do a clean bulk but i think my gut is too big! not got man boobs but in some tops it looks like i hav!


----------



## chris-taff

chelios said:


> Chris, your body fat isnt much and your quite light. If i were in your shoes I'd do a 'clean bulk' bulking by eating goof foods, small amount of crap.
> 
> To fully succeed in your goals I'd start a journal if I were you, use the section on this site. People will help and you can keep track of progress and see what you can improve etc.
> 
> Other thing is, start looking at your diets content. Protein fat and carbs so you know what your eating. Use a calculator it'll roughly tell you what you need, then you just add a bit to it to bulk and depending on the food you eat and how you train will determine your goals.
> 
> Use this:
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/macronutrients_calculator.htm


Ive had a look at it and on there its says I need between 1788 and 2086 calories a day. Between 156-182 grams of protein. Between 201 and 234 grams of carbs and 39- 46grams of fats. Does that sound about right?


----------



## chris-taff

jamster85 said:


> what makrel tins u eating? coz i used to swallow the princes makrel with tomato/mustard/chilli/curry sauce on 1 piece of brown toast for my lunch, gained fat! when i had a closer look the tin contained like 19grams of fat! like i said tho im no nutritionist! i think maybe i should do a clean bulk but i think my gut is too big! not got man boobs but in some tops it looks like i hav!


I normally go for the adsa brand with sunflower oil


----------



## chris-taff

chelios said:


> Chris, your body fat isnt much and your quite light. If i were in your shoes I'd do a 'clean bulk' bulking by eating goof foods, small amount of crap.
> 
> To fully succeed in your goals I'd start a journal if I were you, use the section on this site. People will help and you can keep track of progress and see what you can improve etc.
> 
> I entered my weight in the calculator and it came bk with these stats. I need between 1788 and 2086 calories a day, 156-182grams of protein, 201-234grams of carbs and 39-46grams of fats. Now from looking at the makerel i eat it says per 100g it has 287calories, 20grams of protein and 23grams of fat ( divided into 5.2g saturated, 11.4g mono-sats, 5.2g polyunstat and 4.6g omega 3) and i eat 2tins a day. Wat do u mean by journal, like a record of food and excersise?
> 
> Other thing is, start looking at your diets content. Protein fat and carbs so you know what your eating. Use a calculator it'll roughly tell you what you need, then you just add a bit to it to bulk and depending on the food you eat and how you train will determine your goals.
> 
> Use this:
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/macronutrients_calculator.htm


----------



## jamster85

i may try them then mate, cheers


----------



## chris-taff

jamster85 said:


> i may try them then mate, cheers


from wat im starting to understand u need a certain grams of fats each day, the asda one does have 23g of fats but they are all good fats that the body needs, check out the link chelios put up on here for me and check out wat u need to be eating in grams, then click the blue fats link and read them on there


----------



## hififi

bayman said:


> Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:
> 
> *1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.*
> 
> No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. *This is only a start point.* Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.
> 
> *2. Set Protein Intake.*
> 
> Protein should be prioritised on any diet, why? It's the most lean mass sparing macronutrient, it's highly satiating (keeps you feeling full), it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat, it keeps blood glucose levels stable, the list goes on...
> 
> Now protein should be set on total LBM, so the oft heard recommendation of 1g per pound of total bodyweight (2.2g/KG) isn't a bad starting point. But for lean individuals or those carrying a lot of mass anywhere from 1-1.5 g/lb (2.2-3.3 g/kg) is appropriate, for severely overweight individuals I still wouldn't go lower than 1g per lb for the reasons stated above.
> 
> *3. Set dietary fat intake.*
> 
> For most generic fat loss diets somewhere between 20-30% fat is adequate. This provides enough fat to keep hormones happyish whilst dieting, keeps you feeling full, helps with blood glucose levels again, and leaves some room for the essential fatty acids (EFA's). On the EFA front I'd recommend 6-10grams of standard strength fish oil caps to make sure you're getting plenty of omega 3, it has a host of health benefits and supposedly helps with fat loss, and "every little helps" as we know. So on 10-12 cals per lb that works out at 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.
> 
> To recap for a 200lb man @ 15% BF (so 170lb LBM):
> 
> Calories: 200 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2400 calories/day
> 
> Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)
> 
> Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)
> 
> You may have noticed I've not talked about carbs, that because: IT DEPENDS.
> 
> If you do you math on the above you see the 200lb man has 786cals left to meet his calorie target for the day. You could apportion these cals for carbs (about 200g's worth) if you find you operate well on carbs and it keeps you training intensely, or you could just whack in the extra cals as fat and go ketogenic.
> 
> In truth, both will work just as well (it's the same calories!!!!) but people's compliance with a diet can vary dramatically, some prefer carbs, other prefer keto, others prefer lower carbs and more fat. IT DEPENDS.
> 
> Essentially there is no right or wrong way, as long as you're within the ballpark of the recommendations above.
> 
> May I be so bold to say: Sticky? :tongue:


Hi,

I had formulated myself a 'diet' but as per these figures think I may be eating waaaAaay too little!??!

14st 7lb Female looking to lose 5st.

What do I base my starting stats on? and when/what do I lower?

Do I base all figures on the 200lb that I am now? = 2,400cals? That's going to give me a loss?

And then as I lose weight I re-calculate figures according to lb-age I weigh?

That's like 13tsp of oil a day!??! I've currently allowed myself 3!!!

And calcs show double my current protein intake! And I think I eat a lot of protein!? (110g-ish of chkn x6 p/day)

And I have got it right that the g-age to be worked with is the 25g-ish of actual protein nutrient value within the 110g weight of chkn?

So whilst I have 6x110g = 660g it's nutriet protein g-age is 6x150g? and it's this latter that the calculations give me?

Thanx chaps appreciated

xx


----------



## bayman

hififi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had formulated myself a 'diet' but as per these figures think I may be eating waaaAaay too little!??!
> 
> 14st 7lb Female looking to lose 5st.
> 
> What do I base my starting stats on? and when/what do I lower?
> 
> Do I base all figures on the 200lb that I am now? = 2,400cals? That's going to give me a loss?
> 
> And then as I lose weight I re-calculate figures according to lb-age I weigh?
> 
> That's like 13tsp of oil a day!??! I've currently allowed myself 3!!!
> 
> And calcs show double my current protein intake! And I think I eat a lot of protein!? (110g-ish of chkn x6 p/day)
> 
> And I have got it right that the g-age to be worked with is the 25g-ish of actual protein nutrient value within the 110g weight of chkn?
> 
> So whilst I have 6x110g = 660g it's nutriet protein g-age is 6x150g? and it's this latter that the calculations give me?
> 
> Thanx chaps appreciated
> 
> xx


If you start at 2,400 it should give you a loss at that bodyweight yes. It depends what your basal metabolic rate is and how active you are mind. BEst thing to do is to start there and readjust as necessary. So if you're not losing weight after 1-2 weeks, drop it down. And yes, your calorific intake will need to drop as you get lighter, but don't slasdh it too hard too quickly. You're probably talking monthly adjustments. You didn't get fat overnight, so you're not going to get lean overnight either.

Fat intake wise, get your fats from food in general. There's no way you need to be adding 13tsp's of the stuff to meals per day. Vary your protein sources between fattier and leaner cuts to hit your target. If you don't already, use something lie www.myfitnesspal.co.uk to track your food intake.

The protein calcs are based on how much lean mass you're carrying. Without an estimate of body fat percentage it's difficult to say how much you should be getting. You base your calculations on protein content of the given food, not food weight. A rough and ready calculation is 100g raw weight gives you 20g of protein and more like 25-30g per 100g of cooked weight.


----------



## lazy dunce

I'm trying to lose weight at the moment. Well FAT anyway, but what with me not training then that means weight I guess. I do want to get into trainig asap but have a sciatica problem that needs sorting and it's seriously long term **** that's proving tough to deal with.

Anyway, I need to understand some basic theory. I've been asking on forums based in different countries before I stumbled on this one. Alot say that I won't lose weight by eating tons less calories than is needed to maintain. That one sentence alone fries my brain. I went through a stresssful patch this time last year which rendered me appetiteless and the weight literally dropped like a breeze block...just cause I ate like a bowl of weetabix a day for a eeek or something. So that line about not losing weight unless I eat close to maintenance I really do not get.

I'm 12.5 stone @ 5ft 7, small frame. I should be more like 10.5st max I think. I cycle for about 40mins every other day and do a bunch of press ups but other than that I do very little else.

Quick Q about omega 3. OP says take 3-6grams which made me mg: I already take 1g a day from healthspan and remember emailing them asking about overdosing, they said no mor than 4g should ever be taken. I'm guessing they don't know wtf they're on about? So is 3-6g the DAILY recommendation and that would be 3-6 caps right because I've never seen a cap with more than a gram in?


----------



## lazy dunce

Can a mod approve my long post? Thanks


----------



## bayman

lazy dunce said:


> I'm trying to lose weight at the moment. Well FAT anyway, but what with me not training then that means weight I guess. I do want to get into trainig asap but have a sciatica problem that needs sorting and it's seriously long term **** that's proving tough to deal with.
> 
> Anyway, I need to understand some basic theory. I've been asking on forums based in different countries before I stumbled on this one. Alot say that I won't lose weight by eating tons less calories than is needed to maintain. That one sentence alone fries my brain. I went through a stresssful patch this time last year which rendered me appetiteless and the weight literally dropped like a breeze block...just cause I ate like a bowl of weetabix a day for a eeek or something. So that line about not losing weight unless I eat close to maintenance I really do not get.
> 
> I'm 12.5 stone @ 5ft 7, small frame. I should be more like 10.5st max I think. I cycle for about 40mins every other day and do a bunch of press ups but other than that I do very little else.
> 
> Quick Q about omega 3. OP says take 3-6grams which made me mg: I already take 1g a day from healthspan and remember emailing them asking about overdosing, they said no mor than 4g should ever be taken. I'm guessing they don't know wtf they're on about? So is 3-6g the DAILY recommendation and that would be 3-6 caps right because I've never seen a cap with more than a gram in?


1. If you're in a negative energy deficit - consuming less energy than you're expending you WILL lose weight. Fact. What % of this is muscle or fat depends on diet compostion (amount of protein, fats, carbs) and your training to some extent.

2. I recommend you get a daily total of 3g of EPA / DHA combined (the good stuff in fish oil) per day. To get 3g of EPA/DHA from standard strength fish oil caps (180mg EPA / 120mg DHA) you would need 10g in total, so yes 10 x 1000mg capsules, or two teaspoons if using a liquid version.

I'm not familiar with the healthspan capsules, but suffice to say most recommendations are based on minimum dietary amounts necessary for basic functions, not optimal amounts for health.


----------



## lazy dunce

Cripes, TEN caps a day?!!? That'd be well expensive.


----------



## hackskii

I need to get more in my diet, I have not been eating any and can feel more joint stiffness.


----------



## bayman

lazy dunce said:


> Cripes, TEN caps a day?!!? That'd be well expensive.


Depends where you get your fish oil from.


----------



## hackskii

bayman said:


> Depends where you get your fish oil from.


Also how much oily fish you eat.

I hate fish so I have to supplement that, and I do not eat flax either.


----------



## 36-26

Bayman I've a few Q's for you if you don't mind. All kinda related lol

1.Whats your opinion on how much protein to consume in one go for a person ie does it matter if you eat say 100g in one go will it still be used?

2.Do you think it matters when you eat? as in 6 small meals, 3 big meals, etc?

3.What do you think of recent research I read somewhere that states that a person can only use about 20-30g of whey protein in one go for muscle growth and repair?


----------



## bayman

1. Your body will use all the protein you throw at it. The gut has a process known as the illeal brake, so large amounts of food just take longer to get digested. Nothing is wasted.

2. Meal frequency has absolutely NO bearing on metabolism, and that is scientific fact. However, it's probably sensible to have food pre and post workout. What form this takes is up to you - a meal / shake 1-2hrs pre workout and food or shake within 1hr PWO. To be honest though, specific timings pale into insignificance verses making sure you a consistent with your diet day to day, week to week.

3. Unless you can show me said research, I call bullsh*t.


----------



## 36-26

bayman said:


> 1. Your body will use all the protein you throw at it. The gut has a process known as the illeal brake, so large amounts of food just take longer to get digested. Nothing is wasted.
> 
> 2. Meal frequency has absolutely NO bearing on metabolism, and that is scientific fact. However, it's probably sensible to have food pre and post workout. What form this takes is up to you - a meal / shake 1-2hrs pre workout and food or shake within 1hr PWO. To be honest though, specific timings pale into insignificance verses making sure you a consistent with your diet day to day, week to week.
> 
> 3. Unless you can show me said research, I call bullsh*t.


Thanks mate you have confirmed all of my own opinions on it, I just wanted someone more knowledgeable to put my mind at ease, great thread mate btw. I'll have a look for that study, I haven't read it myself it was just a couple of members(fairly clued up on nutrition) on another forum discussing it, I'll try find it. Thanks again mate


----------



## hackskii

bayman said:


> 1. Your body will use all the protein you throw at it. The gut has a process known as the illeal brake, so large amounts of food just take longer to get digested. Nothing is wasted.
> 
> 2. Meal frequency has absolutely NO bearing on metabolism, and that is scientific fact. However, it's probably sensible to have food pre and post workout. What form this takes is up to you - a meal / shake 1-2hrs pre workout and food or shake within 1hr PWO. To be honest though, specific timings pale into insignificance verses making sure you a consistent with your diet day to day, week to week.
> 
> 3. Unless you can show me said research, I call bullsh*t.


I love it, I didn't even know about a illeal brake.

Fantastic, I learned something today.

Thanks man, that made my day, now I am going to read about that.

Just got back, you need to leave one of those l's out....

I am reading now.


----------



## lazy dunce

bayman said:


> Depends where you get your fish oil from.


Anywhere that isn't cheap or run the risk of overdosing poison? I use Healthspan.


----------



## 36-26

bayman said:


> 1. Your body will use all the protein you throw at it. The gut has a process known as the illeal brake, so large amounts of food just take longer to get digested. Nothing is wasted.
> 
> 2. Meal frequency has absolutely NO bearing on metabolism, and that is scientific fact. However, it's probably sensible to have food pre and post workout. What form this takes is up to you - a meal / shake 1-2hrs pre workout and food or shake within 1hr PWO. To be honest though, specific timings pale into insignificance verses making sure you a consistent with your diet day to day, week to week.
> 
> 3. Unless you can show me said research, I call bullsh*t.


I found the thread on the other forum but not the study that backs it up, do you want me to just link the thread and see what you make of it??


----------



## hackskii

36-26 said:


> I found the thread on the other forum but not the study that backs it up, do you want me to just link the thread and see what you make of it??


Sure.


----------



## 36-26

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/general-bodybuilding-42/how-much-bodyfat%25-lose-6-8-weeks-8089/index2.html

It is a thread about something else but it derails into the talk about any more than 30g of whey being turned to glucose


----------



## Kneller

Thanks for this, just had a good read through and going to start up my diet next week. Saw good results from Keto last time, so I'll probably go down that route again!


----------



## jamie1982

Great info


----------



## LuLuJJ

Top post! Cheers!


----------



## cudsyaj

Great article...


----------



## faultline

I have a question about the carb part of the diet.

It's stated that you can either make the rest of the cals up with carbs or go keto and make it up with fat, how about having half the remaining cals from carbs and the other half from fats?

Also what % of your fats should be saturated?


----------



## Kaskadian

Great post! I'm working on retooling my diet for this summer cut.

Cheers mate,

Kas


----------



## anneyauster

Simply great very informative.

Protein is called the building blocks of life because it is used to build and repair tissues on your muscles and organs, which includes damage sustained during fitness training. Protein also helps your immune system to remain effective.

Carbohydrates, when eaten, are digested by the body and converted to glucose. This is then used for energy to feed the muscles. If you have too much, the excess will be stored as fat.

Fat is used as energy as well as carbohydrates, although not as easily. It helps our bodies to burn stored body fat and also slows down digestion rates. Try and stick to healthy fat's such as olive oil, fish oils etc.


----------



## lodge stewart

a general rule of thumb set your daily caloric needs at a deficit is to set them at 10 - 12 calories per pound of TOTAL bodyweight. so for a 200lb (90kg/14.2 stone) man, he would need between 2,000 and 2,400 calories per day. Once you have created this you need to work out your body fat percentage. You can either use fat callipers, get a gym to work it out, or get your doctor to do it....


----------



## Sterin2003

bayman said:


> Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:
> 
> *1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.*
> 
> No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. *This is only a start point.* Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.
> 
> *2. Set Protein Intake.*
> 
> Protein should be prioritised on any diet, why? It's the most lean mass sparing macronutrient, it's highly satiating (keeps you feeling full), it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat, it keeps blood glucose levels stable, the list goes on...
> 
> Now protein should be set on total LBM, so the oft heard recommendation of 1g per pound of total bodyweight (2.2g/KG) isn't a bad starting point. But for lean individuals or those carrying a lot of mass anywhere from 1-1.5 g/lb (2.2-3.3 g/kg) is appropriate, for severely overweight individuals I still wouldn't go lower than 1g per lb for the reasons stated above.
> 
> *3. Set dietary fat intake.*
> 
> For most generic fat loss diets somewhere between 20-30% fat is adequate. This provides enough fat to keep hormones happyish whilst dieting, keeps you feeling full, helps with blood glucose levels again, and leaves some room for the essential fatty acids (EFA's). On the EFA front I'd recommend 6-10grams of standard strength fish oil caps to make sure you're getting plenty of omega 3, it has a host of health benefits and supposedly helps with fat loss, and "every little helps" as we know. So on 10-12 cals per lb that works out at 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.
> 
> To recap for a 200lb man @ 15% BF (so 170lb LBM):
> 
> Calories: 200 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2400 calories/day
> 
> Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)
> 
> Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)
> 
> You may have noticed I've not talked about carbs, that because: IT DEPENDS.
> 
> If you do you math on the above you see the 200lb man has 786cals left to meet his calorie target for the day. You could apportion these cals for carbs (about 200g's worth) if you find you operate well on carbs and it keeps you training intensely, or you could just whack in the extra cals as fat and go ketogenic.
> 
> In truth, both will work just as well (it's the same calories!!!!) but people's compliance with a diet can vary dramatically, some prefer carbs, other prefer keto, others prefer lower carbs and more fat. IT DEPENDS.
> 
> Essentially there is no right or wrong way, as long as you're within the ballpark of the recommendations above.
> 
> May I be so bold to say: Sticky? :tongue:


What is the best way to workout body fat and when I've done this and i post it, could you break my up so its in English like this lol. I'm pretty much a noob to the weighing food etc... Thanks and great post too????


----------



## bayman

faultline said:


> I have a question about the carb part of the diet.
> 
> It's stated that you can either make the rest of the cals up with carbs or go keto and make it up with fat, how about having half the remaining cals from carbs and the other half from fats?
> 
> Also what % of your fats should be saturated?


You could do if you want. Fat percentage I dont sweat on. Provided you're limiting polyunsaturated to just fish oil then it's normally an equal split of sats and monos.


----------



## beckstar

bayman said:


> Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:
> 
> *1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.*
> 
> No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. *This is only a start point.* Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.
> 
> *2. Set Protein Intake.*
> 
> Protein should be prioritised on any diet, why? It's the most lean mass sparing macronutrient, it's highly satiating (keeps you feeling full), it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat, it keeps blood glucose levels stable, the list goes on...
> 
> Now protein should be set on total LBM, so the oft heard recommendation of 1g per pound of total bodyweight (2.2g/KG) isn't a bad starting point. But for lean individuals or those carrying a lot of mass anywhere from 1-1.5 g/lb (2.2-3.3 g/kg) is appropriate, for severely overweight individuals I still wouldn't go lower than 1g per lb for the reasons stated above.
> 
> *3. Set dietary fat intake.*
> 
> For most generic fat loss diets somewhere between 20-30% fat is adequate. This provides enough fat to keep hormones happyish whilst dieting, keeps you feeling full, helps with blood glucose levels again, and leaves some room for the essential fatty acids (EFA's). On the EFA front I'd recommend 6-10grams of standard strength fish oil caps to make sure you're getting plenty of omega 3, it has a host of health benefits and supposedly helps with fat loss, and "every little helps" as we know. So on 10-12 cals per lb that works out at 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.
> 
> To recap for a 200lb man @ 15% BF (so 170lb LBM):
> 
> Calories: 200 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2400 calories/day
> 
> Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)
> 
> Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)
> 
> You may have noticed I've not talked about carbs, that because: IT DEPENDS.
> 
> If you do you math on the above you see the 200lb man has 786cals left to meet his calorie target for the day. You could apportion these cals for carbs (about 200g's worth) if you find you operate well on carbs and it keeps you training intensely, or you could just whack in the extra cals as fat and go ketogenic.
> 
> In truth, both will work just as well (it's the same calories!!!!) but people's compliance with a diet can vary dramatically, some prefer carbs, other prefer keto, others prefer lower carbs and more fat. IT DEPENDS.
> 
> Essentially there is no right or wrong way, as long as you're within the ballpark of the recommendations above.
> 
> May I be so bold to say: Sticky? :tongue:


This sounds great, does this sound about right:

135lbs*10=1350 cals

96.63*1.5= (144.94g)580 cals protein

135lbs*0.33= (44.55g) 401 cals fat

and the remaining 383 i can take as carbs/fat

very new to the working out my calorie intake to lose weight so all advice welcome (oh and i'm only 5'3)


----------



## bayman

beckstar said:


> This sounds great, does this sound about right:
> 
> 135lbs*10=1350 cals
> 
> 96.63*1.5= (144.94g)580 cals protein
> 
> 135lbs*0.33= (44.55g) 401 cals fat
> 
> and the remaining 383 i can take as carbs/fat
> 
> very new to the working out my calorie intake to lose weight so all advice welcome (oh and i'm only 5'3)


I take it you're a woman only weighing 135lb?? In which case I'd probably start at 12cal per lb and increase activity level first until fat loss stalls, only then dropping calories.


----------



## Fatstuff

bayman said:


> I take it you're a woman only weighing 135lb?? In which case I'd probably start at 12cal per lb and increase activity level first until fat loss stalls, only then dropping calories.


Welcome back


----------



## piggy1985

Hello,I'm new to all this,have my training sorted,but still struggling with my diet,can someone let me know if I'm on the right track...

124*12=1488 calories per day,and I have been working on a 25%/40%/35% c/p/f split does that sound ok?

I get very bloated when eating carbs so decided on low carb diet,rather than a keto diet. Found the keto diet good but I need some.carbs.

Also.for a women/or someone training when is the best time to eat the carbs? And should I eat them in one meal or throughout the day?

Sorry for all the quesrions,have been reading up on all this so much,am a tad confused! :confused1:


----------



## stew82

guys whats your thought on peanut butter? Asda savers peanut butter is 125 cals for just each 20 gram serving which seems quite a lot but it also seems good as a tool to bump the cals up a bit. Just dont want to eat it often if its not advised.


----------



## aman_21

stew82 said:


> guys whats your thought on peanut butter? Asda savers peanut butter is 125 cals for just each 20 gram serving which seems quite a lot but it also seems good as a tool to bump the cals up a bit. Just dont want to eat it often if its not advised.


peanut butter has good natural fats in it


----------



## stew82

ok cool im guessing you just need to go easy on it though.


----------



## Enhance

bayman said:


> Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:
> 
> *1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.*
> 
> No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. *This is only a start point.* Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.
> 
> *2. Set Protein Intake.*
> 
> Protein should be prioritised on any diet, why? It's the most lean mass sparing macronutrient, it's highly satiating (keeps you feeling full), it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat, it keeps blood glucose levels stable, the list goes on...
> 
> Now protein should be set on total LBM, so the oft heard recommendation of 1g per pound of total bodyweight (2.2g/KG) isn't a bad starting point. But for lean individuals or those carrying a lot of mass anywhere from 1-1.5 g/lb (2.2-3.3 g/kg) is appropriate, for severely overweight individuals I still wouldn't go lower than 1g per lb for the reasons stated above.
> 
> *3. Set dietary fat intake.*
> 
> For most generic fat loss diets somewhere between 20-30% fat is adequate. This provides enough fat to keep hormones happyish whilst dieting, keeps you feeling full, helps with blood glucose levels again, and leaves some room for the essential fatty acids (EFA's). On the EFA front I'd recommend 6-10grams of standard strength fish oil caps to make sure you're getting plenty of omega 3, it has a host of health benefits and supposedly helps with fat loss, and "every little helps" as we know. So on 10-12 cals per lb that works out at 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.
> 
> To recap for a 200lb man @ 15% BF (so 170lb LBM):
> 
> Calories: 200 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2400 calories/day
> 
> Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)
> 
> Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)
> 
> You may have noticed I've not talked about carbs, that because: IT DEPENDS.
> 
> If you do you math on the above you see the 200lb man has 786cals left to meet his calorie target for the day. You could apportion these cals for carbs (about 200g's worth) if you find you operate well on carbs and it keeps you training intensely, or you could just whack in the extra cals as fat and go ketogenic.
> 
> In truth, both will work just as well (it's the same calories!!!!) but people's compliance with a diet can vary dramatically, some prefer carbs, other prefer keto, others prefer lower carbs and more fat. IT DEPENDS.
> 
> Essentially there is no right or wrong way, as long as you're within the ballpark of the recommendations above.
> 
> May I be so bold to say: Sticky? :tongue:


Great thread mate, would this also apply to girl ? or would it need tweaking at all ?


----------



## User Name

I guess it's probably better (and more accurate) to start a 'diet' based on BMR rather than using a TDEE calculator right? For example "moderate exercise 3-5 days a week" doesn't seem to mean an awful lot in terms and trying to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## chicam2

Great post


----------



## andymark25415

thanx for sharing that information


----------



## bugatti

thank you for this thread


----------



## Zephyr

Does this formula stay the same for people on cycle?

Or would you cut fats further and replace the fats with more carbs, as dietary fat is meant to be stored easier.


----------



## simonf888

Gotta change my diet regimen!


----------



## nealo

Just read this, great post - thanks!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

bayman said:


> Folowing on from this thread you're probably wondering how to set up your diet for fat loss, well here (IMO) are the fundamental principals you need to consider:
> 
> *1. Create an appropriate caloric deficit/set caloric intake appropriately.*
> 
> No need for fancy formulas, or postulating over your maintenance calorie intake as it varies from person to person. But a good starting point for most fat loss diets is 10-12 calories per pound of total bodyweight, so for someone weighing 200lb that's between 2000-2400 cals per day. *This is only a start point.* Some people will need less with modern day activity levels, some (athletes / body-builders) will need more. But in general 10-12 cals per pound is a good start point for a moderate deficit fat loss diet.
> 
> *2. Set Protein Intake.*
> 
> Protein should be prioritised on any diet, why? It's the most lean mass sparing macronutrient, it's highly satiating (keeps you feeling full), it's the least likely macro to be stored as fat, it keeps blood glucose levels stable, the list goes on...
> 
> Now protein should be set on total LBM, so the oft heard recommendation of 1g per pound of total bodyweight (2.2g/KG) isn't a bad starting point. But for lean individuals or those carrying a lot of mass anywhere from 1-1.5 g/lb (2.2-3.3 g/kg) is appropriate, for severely overweight individuals I still wouldn't go lower than 1g per lb for the reasons stated above.
> 
> *3. Set dietary fat intake.*
> 
> For most generic fat loss diets somewhere between 20-30% fat is adequate. This provides enough fat to keep hormones happyish whilst dieting, keeps you feeling full, helps with blood glucose levels again, and leaves some room for the essential fatty acids (EFA's). On the EFA front I'd recommend 6-10grams of standard strength fish oil caps to make sure you're getting plenty of omega 3, it has a host of health benefits and supposedly helps with fat loss, and "every little helps" as we know. So on 10-12 cals per lb that works out at 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.
> 
> To recap for a 200lb man @ 15% BF (so 170lb LBM):
> 
> Calories: 200 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2400 calories/day
> 
> Protein: 170 lbs * 1.5 g/lb = 255 grams/day (1020 calories/day)
> 
> Fat: 200 lbs * 0.33 g/lb = 66 grams/day (594 calories/day)
> 
> You may have noticed I've not talked about carbs, that because: IT DEPENDS.
> 
> If you do you math on the above you see the 200lb man has 786cals left to meet his calorie target for the day. You could apportion these cals for carbs (about 200g's worth) if you find you operate well on carbs and it keeps you training intensely, or you could just whack in the extra cals as fat and go ketogenic.
> 
> In truth, both will work just as well (it's the same calories!!!!) but people's compliance with a diet can vary dramatically, some prefer carbs, other prefer keto, others prefer lower carbs and more fat. IT DEPENDS.
> 
> Essentially there is no right or wrong way, as long as you're within the ballpark of the recommendations above.
> 
> May I be so bold to say: Sticky? :tongue:


.2-.3g per pound of bodyweight for your fat intake is horrendous. For nattys, 1 to 1.2g protein per lb and .5g to .7 grams of fat per pound of bodyweight then fill rest with carbs...



Zephyr said:


> Does this formula stay the same for people on cycle?
> 
> Or would you cut fats further and replace the fats with more carbs, as dietary fat is meant to be stored easier.


False.


----------



## nealo

calories = 220 lb * 12 cal/lb = 2640 calories/day

protein = 165 lbm * 1.5g/lb = 247g (988 calories)

fat = 220 lb * 0.33g/lb = 73g (657 calories)

1645 for protein/fat

995 carbs

Protein 1g = 4 cals

Carbs 1g = 4 cals

Fat 1g = 9 cals

If i wanted to turn this keto would i just use the calories left for carbs for fats (IE it should add up to about an extra 100g of fat which 1g of fat = 9 calories so taking me to 110g fat???)


----------



## nealo

Can i get an answer from somebody please???


----------



## juggy0_1

I'm 6 ft 250lbs, i want to lose stone and half, been having porridge/water for breakfast and just chicken through the day, i train 3-4 times a week, trouble is i run my own company so i can be up at 3am and not in gym till 8pm so i dont get a lot of time to food prep(hence just doing the chicken) before a few hours sleep and the weights not shifting, been thinking of trying chicken/rice/spinnach combo, any ideas/input would be great thanks..


----------



## swell

I'm no expert but your not eating enough, your body is holding on to fat stores as it thinks there's not enough food coming in. I run my own Co and although I'm not out at 3. I'm on site from 5:30/6 -4,5,6 in the eve, there no power to have a warm meal or shops near by to grab a little extra.

I now use a Wednesday night and Sunday night as Cook nights. Il cook up enough salmon chicken and veg for 4 meals a day x 3-4 days. I had 20 containers on my last batch. It's easy to cook rice before I leave the hose as I use the microwave bags.

I was stuck in a rut couldn't shift any weight no matter how hard I tried. Once I got in to the habit of eating the weight started to drop off.

I usually have 125g salmon 125g rice hand hull of veg

Or 200gcbicken 125g rice and veg.

Every day! I cut the rice for the last 3 meals of the day and have a banana.

It is repetitive but it works. Get my fitness plan on your phone to, great little app to keep track of your meals and macros for you just by scanning the bar code.


----------



## PowerTri

FitzTheMan said:


> What's an ideal breakfast on a cutting diet?


A cup of water and a look around.

Serious though, great thread.I think its time to buy Tupperware.


----------



## simonthepieman

this is all you need


----------



## maryalonsa

1.Put a stop to emotional eating

2.Eat Snacks to maintenance time period

3.Keep Mouthwash Handy

4.Make Room for Healthy Fats

5.Eat a low fat, nutrient dense diet

6.Eat more fiber

7.Go Walking & Keep it continued

8.Make Motivational Notes To Yourself


----------

